# Long time since I posted



## cardinals_fan (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello everyone!! Yes, its been a LONG time since I posted but I just wanted to give an update. I came here over 2 years ago, battered, beaten and torn down. Now, I'm well on my way of a happy life. All the people who helped, supported and guided me on here are priceless. I cant say thank you enough! Anyways, its been 2 years since my divorce has been finalized and I truly do feel great! My kids took this pretty well and are adjusting rather well also. Was everything clear sailing? Absolutely not. But hey, life always changes, and strong people adapt and over come. All in all, things are much better than I could have ever imagined. I been dating, some good and some bad but no one has meet my kids, which I do feel is a good thing. I don't need my kids to meet every woman I'm dating. Did I start dating too early, I really don't know. Everyone is different and has different needs. Yes, i have had a long relationship, but she wanted to get married and I didn't. Will I ever get married again or do I see myself doing it again? As of right now, I don't have that answer. Am I ruling it out? No. I have no idea what the future holds. I hope that I may have helped someone dealing with this because I know everyone on here helped me. Lastly, I just want to say to everyone, it does get better!
Anyway, just wanted to say Hi to everyone here and let people know I'm doing good


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

cardinals_fan said:


> Hello everyone!! Yes, its been a LONG time since I posted but I just wanted to give an update. I came here over 2 years ago, battered, beaten and torn down. Now, I'm well on my way of a happy life. All the people who helped, supported and guided me on here are priceless. I cant say thank you enough! Anyways, its been 2 years since my divorce has been finalized and I truly do feel great! My kids took this pretty well and are adjusting rather well also. Was everything clear sailing? Absolutely not. But hey, life always changes, and strong people adapt and over come. All in all, things are much better than I could have ever imagined. I been dating, some good and some bad but no one has meet my kids, which I do feel is a good thing. I don't need my kids to meet every woman I'm dating. Did I start dating too early, I really don't know. Everyone is different and has different needs. Yes, i have had a long relationship, but she wanted to get married and I didn't. Will I ever get married again or do I see myself doing it again? As of right now, I don't have that answer. Am I ruling it out? No. I have no idea what the future holds. I hope that I may have helped someone dealing with this because I know everyone on here helped me. Lastly, I just want to say to everyone, it does get better!
> Anyway, just wanted to say Hi to everyone here and let people know I'm doing good


So nice to see a positive update!


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

In the short few months since my marriage dissolved I have discovered some of the same things. Many ups and downs. Right now kind of down, but I have to keep focusing on the future. I hope that someday I will be in the same position as the OP, It is good to hear some stories of success.


----------

